# Gold Button



## goldandsilver123 (Apr 29, 2017)

I like this photo very much, so I decided to share


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 29, 2017)

One of my favorite sights as well. 8)


----------



## Shark (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes Sir, I could watch that happen all day long. Just something about that two tone glow is very appealing.


----------

